# Cats and Acoustic panels



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as how to keep my cats from ripping apart my panels. Is there a type of spray (and no not the spray of lead from a shotgun shell)or other method that I can try.If anyone has dealt with this successfully I'm all ears.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Fred, Lightly sprinkle "Nathan' flakes near the speakers , cats hate the smell and won't go anywhere near them . Kind regards , Alan .


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Alan,where might I find Nathan flakes as I have never heard of them?


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Fred , One uses it in cupboards to deter moths . It is sometimes called 'moth balls' . If you can not obtain that use citronella . Kind regards , Alan .


----------



## Hitmaker (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Fred , 

"Nathan" presumably refers to Napthalene .. the active ingredient in 'moth-balls ' ...
You may find a differently named product with the same active ...

Cheers ,

Evan .


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Alan and Evan,I suspect that the smell of Napthalene might be a bit strong and keep people and cats from my living room.But citranella might be worth a try.

Thanks Fred.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

There's also commercial sprays you can buy from pet stores. We bought some for our microsuede sofa, which stopped the cat for a while (until I forgot to reapply it, so now it's a moot point :doh.

I've got the same concerns as you with the front of our new HT room -- the whole front wall is pretty much speaker fabric. Our cat would *love* to get her claws into it, I'm sure...


----------



## Hitmaker (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi John , 

Getting down to your query .... cats scratch for one of two reasons ... Either their claws are too long ... of if they're dominant , they may scratch , as territorial marking , specific boundary points ... Inside , this would be around egress points , or places where he/she can SEE another cat he/she thinks is a threat ... or just needs reminding ...

So .. usual solution is to learn to trim the cat's claws .... Every 3-4 weeks usually does ...

As to aversive treatments ... some time back our local Vet. School did some research ... and discovered the most effective to be lion , or tiger urine ... and had plans on making a commercial product based on the extracted pheromone .... IIRC .. it didn't come to light ...

Another classic is citrus-based scents ( which would include citronella , I presume ) .. Lemon-scented air-fresheners .. for example . I have seen a case of an owner with recently acquired , hugely expensive Persian carpet ... on which the her cat was scratching . She resolved this by putting grapefruit rinds underneath it ....

Wouldn't Ethan's Burmese have some tips :demon:?????

Cheers ,

Evan .


----------

